# Microsoft won't release Service Pack 2 for Windows 7



## Protagonist (Oct 25, 2012)

Source techspot http://www.techspot.com/news/50599-microsoft-wont-release-service-pack-2-for-windows-7.html

The engineering team responsible for building and releasing service packs has reportedly been told there won’t be another service pack for Windows 7. It marks the first time in multiple releases that Microsoft won’t be issuing a second major update.

If you recall, Windows XP received three service packs during its run while Vista scored two major bundles. It’s unclear at this hour why Microsoft isn’t planning a second service pack but it doesn’t take a genius to make an educated guess.

Windows 7 was due for a second service pack any day now. Service packs are reportedly a pain for Microsoft to produce because they require a lot of time and effort to build. With Windows 8 primed for release, it seems as though Microsoft wanted to have everyone working on the new OS rather than lingering around on an older project.

The decision to move forward makes sense but Windows 7 faithful likely won’t be amused. Service packs combine dozens, or even hundreds of individual updates into a single package that’s easy to install. Having to apply each update individually is a time-consuming affair that typically requires multiple reboots and administrator attention.

Some also believe that the decision to skip a second service pack could be a subtle hint to push users towards adopting Windows 8 earlier than they might otherwise have.

Redmond will likely continue to issue individual updates on a regular basis as usual until the operating system reaches end-of-life status.


----------



## Drone (Oct 25, 2012)

> Microsoft won't release Service Pack 2 for Windows 7



It didn't take a rocket scientist to figure that out.



> it seems as though Microsoft wanted to have everyone working on the new OS rather than lingering around on an older project.


More likely they just want their team to focus more on W8 and later OS.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Oct 25, 2012)

Stinks.

XP went to 3 service packs but 2K3 only went to 2 service packs.  Each OS reinstall requires hundreds of updates. It's not a laughing matter.  Now the same story with W7.  Leaving "loyal" users (I could loyal as dedicated users, not just pay-for-upgrade-at-each-point-release) hanging out dry.



Drone said:


> More likely they just want their team to focus more on W8 and later OS.


Rolling up updates that have already been in the market for 12 months (ie any problems should have been fixed already) is not really that resource intensive for MS. But not rolling them up... and making millions of users reinstalling have to go through painful update process... if millions of times x hours of effort x 100MB's of downloads.  It all adds up. MS is "not green".

And no, don't make your users have to set up their own WSUS update server (which, BTW, even I tried because of W2K3. WSUS is horribly flaky, and often fails even on bare metal installs).


----------



## Drone (Oct 25, 2012)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Rolling up updates that have already been in the market for 12 months (ie any problems should have been fixed already) is not really that resource intensive for MS.


I wasn't talking about updates. SP isn't just a bunch of updates in one pack. It requires a lot of testing and it's time consuming, I think they don't want to spend their time on this.



> But not rolling them up... and making millions of users reinstalling have to go through painful update process


Downloading and installing service pack is also a painful process for many people and many times it just screws everything.

SP was always a bad idea, it makes os get heavier and heavier. Linux and OSX never had them.
MS should have changed that. I'm unsure if they ever will do it but that would be the right thing. Plus, they should've reduced upgrade price then everyone would be happier.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 25, 2012)

Windows 8 is the equivilent of a Windows 7 Service Pack 2--it just ain't free. XD


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 25, 2012)

Meh. More of a reason not to upgrade to Win 8. Downgrading will mean having to install all those updates on my Win 7 again.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Oct 25, 2012)

Drone said:


> I wasn't talking about updates. SP isn't just a bunch of updates in one pack. It requires a lot of testing and it's time consuming, I think they don't want to spend their time on this.


  I think we are splitting hairs on this.  SP _should be_ just a roll up of updates.  A case in point is W2K and W2K3.  SP1 and SP2 are just update roll ups.  For "new functionality" there is W2K3 R2 which was a pay-for upgrade.  I remember with XP there were additional "features" on SP2 in addition to updates. So it was more than a service pack, it was a feature set upgrade too.

"Service Pack" should just be a roll up of *service updates*.
"Feature Pack" should be the upgrades (the "R2" or "SE" or whatever) of *new features/function*. This can be free or pay-for.

Now, on this definition, I think we would all agree that MS should continue to produce SP while the OS is actively being sold + 3 years.  Feature packs can stop whenever MS wants.

++++++++++++

We all agree that having to update our OS is a PITA. Doesnt matter what OS we are talking about... but I guess we do need to do it


----------



## The Von Matrices (Oct 25, 2012)

If you can afford it, Windows 8 is a great upgrade.  It takes some time to get used to the new interface, but after only a week of use I find that I can access what I need in half the time it took in Windows 7.  And the properly hardware accelerated 2D animations aren't bad to look at either.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Oct 25, 2012)

Completely Bonkers said:


> I think we are splitting hairs on this.  SP _should be_ just a roll up of updates.  A case in point is W2K and W2K3.  SP1 and SP2 are just update roll ups.  For "new functionality" there is W2K R2 which was a pay-for upgrade.  I remember with XP there were additional "features" on SP2 in addition to updates. So it was more than a service pack, it was a feature set upgrade too.
> 
> "Service Pack" should just be a roll up of *service updates*.
> "Feature Pack" should be the upgrades (the "R2" or "SE" or whatever) of new features/function. This can be free or pay-for.
> ...



I absolutely agree.  Microsoft (or any company for that matter) should worry about making the latest product the best it can be instead of worrying about implementing new features in legacy products.


----------



## mtosev (Oct 25, 2012)

don't care at all as I will get win8 with my next pc


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Fix the W8 interface then ill consider upgrading after SP1 launches for it


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 25, 2012)

Smells pretty fishy to me, but as long as updates and hotfixes come out at the same rate, I suppose I have no real issue with it.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Oct 25, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Fix the W8 interface then ill consider upgrading after SP1 launches for it



Have you actually used Windows 8 for the desktop yet?  What is broken with it?  Please don't knock it unless you've used it.  I had qualms about its effects on productivity as well when I first installed but I now see the reason why it was done and I actually like the changes.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 25, 2012)

The Von Matrices said:


> Have you actually used Windows 8 for the desktop yet?  What is broken with it?  Please don't knock it unless you've used it.  I had qualms about its effects on productivity as well when I first installed but I now see the reason why it was done and I actually like the changes.



Windows 8 is a flawed attempt to re-invent the wheel, it's a touch screen OS, directed at the mouse and keyboard crowd, and I really don't much care for it, Windows 7 works just fine there is no reason for Windows 8 to exist. And no more SP's is just another strike against Windows 8.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 25, 2012)

The Von Matrices said:


> Have you actually used Windows 8 for the desktop yet?  What is broken with it?  Please don't knock it unless you've used it.  I had qualms about its effects on productivity as well when I first installed but I now see the reason why it was done and I actually like the changes.



I have used it FYI, the interface is very intrusive


----------



## Protagonist (Oct 25, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Windows 8 is a flawed attempt to re-invent the wheel, it's a touch screen OS, directed at the mouse and keyboard crowd, and I really don't much care for it, Windows 7 works just fine there is no reason for Windows 8 to exist. And no more SP's is just another strike against Windows 8.



This


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 25, 2012)

st.bone said:


> Some also believe that the decision to skip a second service pack could be a subtle hint to push users towards adopting Windows 8 earlier than they might otherwise have.



Just my opinion. But, it seems that way if the story is true.

MS and the Windows 8 adopters are, IMO, taking a BORG like approach to this new (cough cough... cut down, touch screened, improved ) Windows OS.
It is a "get ur done" OS for them.
Seems they are thinking that, we (normal everyday users, not speaking of those who gotta have the newest, techies, geeks, enthusiasts, gamers, etc.) need to keep up with the other A & A oses.

Again my opinion, I have tried Win 8 and don't like the new OS; I may get it, if/when, I get a device that is designed for it... that I like/want.
However, 'til then, Microsoft... Give Me My Service Packs!
And, get off the "Resistance is Futile" attitude!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 25, 2012)

95Viper said:


> Just my opinion. But, it seems that way if the story is true.
> 
> MS and the Windows 8 adopters are, IMO, taking a BORG like approach to this new (cough cough... cut down, touch screened, improved ) Windows OS.
> It is a "get ur done" OS for them.
> ...



OEMs are criticising MS, most people on tech sites too. the More forcing MS tries to do the less people will conform, they will stick with XP, Vista, 7 and not upgrade to 8. Thus MS loses more market share in endusers and stocks


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Oct 25, 2012)

All resources on W8 which is already launched... why? I guess it is as buggy as hell and they need the "SP team" to work on racing out W8 SP1 asap. What it tells me is that we should wait until W8 SP1 is out before considering "upgrading".


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 25, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Fix the W8 interface then ill consider upgrading after SP1 launches for it





[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Windows 8 is a flawed attempt to re-invent the wheel, it's a touch screen OS, directed at the mouse and keyboard crowd, and I really don't much care for it, Windows 7 works just fine there is no reason for Windows 8 to exist. And no more SP's is just another strike against Windows 8.





st.bone said:


> This





95Viper said:


> Just my opinion. But, it seems that way if the story is true.
> 
> MS and the Windows 8 adopters are, IMO, taking a BORG like approach to this new (cough cough... cut down, touch screened, improved ) Windows OS.
> It is a "get ur done" OS for them.
> ...



Really let me guess The No START MENU crowd.....Get over it please,Microsoft is not going to bring back a 20 year old interface just for you.
Use Windows 7 then just look for the IT update cd`s on Microsoft downloads,That ISO file will have all the updates past SP1 for you,Why would Microsoft release a service pack 2 for Win7....XP madness ring a bell??? That os will go under soon  and Why would MS support Win7 past it`s prime.Prime IE 5 years is plenty for Vista,Win7 for you guys.

Microsoft will have more metro interface stuff in Win9 then what are you going to do.Use 7 until it goes EOL (End Of Life) with no support or updates like XP-Vista will ?

Here is the update cd I`m talking about.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/913086

Holy poop 5 cds of updates........


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 25, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Really let me guess The No START MENU crowd.....Get over it please,Microsoft is not going to bring back a 20 year old interface just for you.
> Use Windows 7 then just look for the IT update cd`s on Microsoft downloads,That ISO file will have all the updates past SP1 for you,Why would Microsoft release a service pack 2 for Win7....XP madness ring a bell??? That os will go under soon  and Why would MS support Win7 past it`s prime.Prime IE 5 years is plenty for Vista,Win7 for you guys.
> 
> Microsoft will have more metro interface stuff in Win9 then what are you going to do.Use 7 until it goes EOL (End Of Life) with no support or updates like XP-Vista will ?



FYI the interface isnt exactly 20 YO dipsnot


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 25, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> FYI the interface isnt exactly 20 YO dipsnot



Really when was 3.11 work groups released? Which is what win95 was based off.......really dipsnot mmmm You forget the forum rules right.Or are you one who thinks the admins here are your friends and can get away with it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 25, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Really when was 3.11 work groups released? Which is what win95 was based off.......



when was the last time a server OS came out before a COnsumer OS.

http://megagames.com/news/windows-311-finally-dead

95 was the first to implement major changes to the GUI. 95 is 17+ years old. so read between the lines

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_95


----------



## Raw (Oct 25, 2012)

*Shoe*



H82LUZ73 said:


> Really when was 3.11 work groups released? Which is what win95 was based off.......really dipsnot mmmm You forget the forum rules right.Or are you one who thinks the admins here are your friends and can get away with it.





If the shoe fits, wear it!


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 25, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Really let me guess The No START MENU crowd.....



Thanks for the link, however, that is for just security updates and does not include a complete rollup of service packs.

Also, do not label everyone the same.
I have a disliked for Windows 8 as it is, I could care less about a Start menu (which, can be restored, some what, with software or hacking)... it is the overall experience on my existing equipment, period.

I f**king don't like it, on the devices I have.  My opinion and my choice.
I don't like a lot of things , especially, trolls.

Please read and understand posts and stop categorizing people to suit your mindset.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 25, 2012)

95Viper said:


> Thanks for the link, however, that is for just security updates and does not include a complete rollup of service packs.
> 
> Also, do not label everyone the same.
> I have a disliked for Windows 8 as it is, I could care less about a Start menu (which, can be restored, some what, with software or hacking)... it is the overall experience on my existing equipment, period.
> ...



I still notice he is running windows 7 64 bit, so if 8 is so good why hasnt he moved to it completely, oh wait it must suck then


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Oct 25, 2012)

Ok, bickering aside.


The interface for Windows 8 is new, and that will obviously handicap some people.  The argument against changing the interface is simple, it's been the same basic thing since windows xp, and a decade of that interface will be difficult to move people away from.  

On the flip side, the interface change is something others want to see.  You can bet that creative souls out there will use the interface well on tablets... or maybe phones....



I've heard the "my 6 year old can use it, why can't you?" argument.  I've heard the argument that MS is trying to revolutionize the space, and a little bit of growing pains are to be expected fallacy.  I've even heard the argument that xp had the same "issues" a decade ago.

Now here's the reality.  MS is trying to bring smart phones, laptops, tablets, and desktops into a single environment.  Windows for ARM architecture, the touch friendly interface, and what amounts to a performance optimized engine of windows 7 should all make this move clear.  If it doesn't, you need to understand that MS has released a tablet of their own.  If you still can't see this, you need to consider glasses.

The effort to make one OS and interface common amongst multiple devices is...misguided.  My android phone isn't expected to perform the same way as my PC.  MS is trying to move both communal UI, and communal fundamental engine together at once.  This is a nice step forward, but it's going to be insanely alienating.  There will, of course be angry and vocal people on both sides of the issue.




All of that said, this is about windows 7.  I'm angry that a SP2 isn't going to be released.  I'm flashing back to Vista.  Of course, Vista-> Vista SP1 -> 7 -> 7 SP1 is how we can probably view this.  At least that's my positive outlook considering that Vista failed so hard MS had to quickly develop a new OS, so they just reworked Vista into 7.  Technically, we're on Vista SP3 if you want to look at it like that...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 25, 2012)

this UI that MS claims is new- its main purpose is touch screen devices.



lilhasselhoffer said:


> Ok, bickering aside.
> 
> 
> The interface for Windows 8 is new, and that will obviously handicap some people.  The argument against changing the interface is simple, it's been the same basic thing since windows xp, and a decade of that interface will be difficult to move people away from.
> ...


----------



## Protagonist (Oct 25, 2012)

95Viper said:


> Thanks for the link, however, that is for just security updates and does not include a complete rollup of service packs.
> 
> Also, do not label everyone the same.
> I have a disliked for Windows 8 as it is, I could care less about a Start menu (which, can be restored, some what, with software or hacking)... it is the overall experience on my existing equipment, period.
> ...



This


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2012)

Why do we even need another service pack? I mean honestly, Windows 7 for me right now is rock solid and MS already said they are going to keep giving it updates and security packages well into 2015.

Seriously I don't see the big deal with service packs and Windows 7. It runs great. Am I missing something? Serious question.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 25, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Really let me guess The No START MENU crowd.....Get over it please,Microsoft is not going to bring back a 20 year old interface just for you.
> Use Windows 7 then just look for the IT update cd`s on Microsoft downloads,That ISO file will have all the updates past SP1 for you,Why would Microsoft release a service pack 2 for Win7....XP madness ring a bell??? That os will go under soon  and Why would MS support Win7 past it`s prime.Prime IE 5 years is plenty for Vista,Win7 for you guys.
> 
> Microsoft will have more metro interface stuff in Win9 then what are you going to do.Use 7 until it goes EOL (End Of Life) with no support or updates like XP-Vista will ?
> ...





Who the hell are you to attempt to tell me that because I see Windows 8 in a different light than you I'm some sort of whining baby. Get over yourself troll, also FYI M$ has said they will officially support Windows 7 till 2017 which is more than 5 years, and something tells me it will likely go past that, unless Windows 9 is a vast improvement.

SO do please GTFO troll.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Oct 25, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> this UI that MS claims is new- its main purpose is touch screen devices.



So we're clear, I'm on the alienated side.  Windows 7 optimized with a touch screen interface is, in my opinion, a step backwards.

You want to woo me, call it as it is.  Windows 7 touch, a companion to windows 7 is what MS should be calling it.  Release the kernel optimization (that 8 amounts to) for windows 7 in service pack 2, and make a separate and leaner OS for phones and tablets.  Once a more uniform OS can be mechanically established, marry the UIs in parts and pieces until the transition between device cannot be noticed.  The abrupt cliff MS is driving towards is going to create more hate than it needs to.


Again, this is a thread about SP2 for windows 7.  I'd like to see it, and I'd like for it to include some of the new features (I chose to call them "features," as 8 is not a fundamentally new OS) of windows 8.  Spending another 130 USD (OEM, not retail) on an operating system that shows very few, and only incremental, improvements seems like a blatant cash grab from MS.  Not to mention the store....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2012)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> So we're clear, I'm on the alienated side.  Windows 7 optimized with a touch screen interface is, in my opinion, a step backwards.
> 
> You want to woo me, call it as it is.  Windows 7 touch, a companion to windows 7 is what MS should be calling it.  Release the kernel optimization (that 8 amounts to) for windows 7 in service pack 2, and make a separate and leaner OS for phones and tablets.  Once a more uniform OS can be mechanically established, marry the UIs in parts and pieces until the transition between device cannot be noticed.  The abrupt cliff MS is driving towards is going to create more hate than it needs to.
> 
> ...



FYI there are a LOT of back end changes to Windows 8. Hating no start menu aside, Windows 8 is very different then Windows 7. Its vastly more secure how it handles things. Did you know with Windows 8 root kits no longer will work for example?

I agree the GUI is debatable. But the core of the OS is a lot, LOT better then Windows 7.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Oct 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> FYI there are a LOT of back end changes to Windows 8. Hating no start menu aside, Windows 8 is very different then Windows 7. Its vastly more secure how it handles things. Did you know with Windows 8 root kits no longer will work for example?
> 
> I agree the GUI is debatable. But the core of the OS is a lot, LOT better then Windows 7.



Then my understanding has been incomplete.  Thank you for rectifying that ignorance.






Edited:
Removed stupidity, replaced with ignorance.  Not knowing, in my book is stupidity.  Being unaware, or unchanging once the fact is presented, is ignorance.  Of course, my book might have been written by the 1000 chimps not working on Shakespear.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2012)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Then my understanding has been incomplete.  Thank you for rectifying that stupidity.



Stupidity? No man. Ignorant of the facts maybe, but not stupid. If I thought you were stupid I would just troll you.  

The GUI is a little nuts and the learning curb is HUGE. However the back end of Windows 8 is pretty damn epic when it comes to security.......as epic as you can get with a windows product 

People arguing about Windows 8 remind me of three dudes fighting over an ugly girl. One bitches about her face, The second guy think shes worth a date, but only one guy notices her sweet ass.......errrr back end.


----------



## Protagonist (Oct 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> People arguing about Windows 8 remind me of three dudes fighting over an ugly girl. One bitches about her face, The second guy think shes worth a date, but only one guy notices her sweet ass.......errrr back end.



Now this right here cracks me up   I needed a laugh. I have to tell this joke soon.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 25, 2012)

Off topic, but a reply I feel may be called for...



TheMailMan78 said:


> Did you know with Windows 8 root kits no longer will work for example?



Sorry, but, that is a little broad of a statement there... don't let your guard down totally.

Fixed it some: Did you know with Windows 8 _a lot of older (non-updated)_ root kits no longer will work for example?

Windows 8 has beefed up; however, it is only a matter of time before the ball gets to the top of the hill and will roll down again. The ball being the bad guys and their malwares.

They are still there; and, it is only a matter of time and is it worth it?
Plus, no matter how much barrier you (OS devs) throw up some one will build something to find a way around/through/by-pass it.
And, you can't help the ones who just click on it.

Symantec on Windows 8 Security
or, how about a bootkit --> UEFI technology: say hello to the Windows 8 bootkit!

Just saying, trust not the PR and don't let your guard down.
Windows 8 is newish and it takes time to crack it's four point security shell.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2012)

95Viper said:


> Off topic, but a reply I feel may be called for...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get what you are saying. Traditional root kits will not work is what I should have said. The UEFI boot kit is gonna be a whole new animal.......or really old one depending on your perspective. 

The newer bootkits as it stands right now are a pain to install. You almost have to go out of your way to get one. The future will be different however. As it stand NOW.....TODAY......its more secure. I fear with the UEFI rigs of today we are gonna see a whole new era of malware thats harder then ever to remove in the next few years.


.........See Viper. I've been reading.


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 25, 2012)

st.bone said:


> Source techspot http://www.techspot.com/news/50599-microsoft-wont-release-service-pack-2-for-windows-7.html
> ... push users towards adopting Windows 8 ...



Fail.


----------



## MainframeTM (Oct 30, 2012)

It is alittle shifty for MS to try to push people to 8 for the sales. Myself I'm sticking with 7 cause it fits my need thou 8 will be more of a laptop OS for me if I ever get a laptop. Which MS would've been better off if they pushed it as a mobile OS mostly & left people to update to it on their desktop if they wanted. Makes the most sense and doesn't get all big brother on you.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 30, 2012)

The Von Matrices said:


> Have you actually used Windows 8 for the desktop yet?  What is broken with it?  Please don't knock it unless you've used it.  I had qualms about its effects on productivity as well when I first installed but I now see the reason why it was done and I actually like the changes.


It doesnt matter if he has. He has always refused to use operating systems until the first service pack is released. Hell he is still on an Athlon XP.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm a bit mad in that its like Win 7 Users all of a sudden aren't good enough or important enough to get what previous versions of Windows have been getting. 

You turned your back on us Microsoft, sooner than expected. WHY!


----------



## Drone (Oct 30, 2012)

> “The demand for touch on all-in-ones and laptops, in addition to tablets, has been really quite astounding, and certainly the lines we've seen at the Microsoft Stores have been heartening,” Ballmer said.


 So Ballmer says that Demand for Windows 8 exceeding Windows 7. Maybe that's why they don't care about W7 anymore.


----------

